# Insurence



## tshadowchaser (Jul 13, 2002)

How many of the instructors carry  injury insurence on their schools?  If you do have you ever used it other than for yourslef?
  Not wanting to embaress anyone but have any of you ever been sued or maybe I should ask has anyone ever tried to sue the school for some reason  If so may we know the circumstances without names being named

Shadow


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 14, 2002)

I know for sure that my instructor has insurance. the landlord where he rents studio space requires it, because should an injury happen on the premises, the landlord can get sued along with my instructor.  all students are required to sign waivers also.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Aug 7, 2002)

Yep, I have insurance and waivers.  In my opinion they're a MUST with this type of contact sport/art.  Unfortunately it is expensive to carry but some day it might save my butt. (knock on wood, cross my fingers, a little salt over the shoulder...)

On the flip side, I'd be interested in knowing of schools that don't carry insurance and why?  Not for flaming, but I'd be interested in the reasons for their choice.

   WhiteBirch


----------

